# It's beginning to smell a lot like Christmas



## TessC (Oct 26, 2009)

SGS Smokey Mountain Christmas Tree, WSP's Peppermint Stick, and WSP's Sugared Spruce make for one very Christmas-y smelling house, lol. 

The Smokey Mountain Christmas Tree is just in some green salt bars, nothing special to look at, and the Sugared Spruce won't be pretty untilit's cut, but the Peppermint Stick is pic-worthy in the mold:







I still can't make myself stop messing with swirls soon enough, I have to fuss with them and mess at least one spot up (upper left corner is the most obvious, lol) but it's getting easier with every batch. That FO smells soooo good, too, it's peppermint with just a tiny bit of sweetness, really nice.

You can't tell in the pic but there's a touch of burgundy mica in the swirl so it has just a little bit of shimmer to it.


----------



## yarnmartini (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow!!  Beautiful soap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dopersoaper (Oct 26, 2009)

nice swirls!


----------



## mom2tyler (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful swirls! I love that color


----------



## holly99 (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh so pretty!


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!! Love your swirlys.


----------



## heyjude (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful work Tess!   

Jude


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 26, 2009)

Love the color! Peppermint is my fav Christmas soap!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 27, 2009)

Very beautiful color & swirls!


----------



## nup (Oct 27, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## Manda (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome swirls!!!!  :shock:


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow Tess that soap looks awesome.Great contrast,did you put mica in the base as well?It just looks extra white & sparkly & the burgundy swirls are a perfect combo with it. I know what you mean with swirls tho,I can never just STOP! :roll:


----------



## TessC (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, guys.  I love this FO, it's such a nice scent. The white portion of the soap is completely uncolored, I know it'll stay nice and white because it has a hefty percentage of lard in it.


----------



## krissy (Oct 27, 2009)

that is beautiful!


----------



## honor435 (Oct 27, 2009)

very nice, do you put straight color on top or mixed with some soap batter, it looks very dark, nice!


----------



## TessC (Oct 27, 2009)

Honor I mixed the colorant with a bit of batter, used Select Shades plus a bit of burgundy mica.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 31, 2009)

Aww Tess - gorgeous swirls.  :mrgreen:


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 3, 2009)

That is just pretty.


----------



## llineb (Nov 11, 2009)

don't you LOVE the sugared spruce!!!!!!!!


----------



## CandiceW (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful! can't wait to see it cut!


----------



## ewenique (Nov 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Show us the cut pics.  And...how do you cut straight bars from a slab mold?


----------



## SoapingQueenWannabe (Feb 27, 2010)

*Awesome!!*

This is awesome swirls. I love it so much, and I am sucker for christmas soap. Love the swirls, you did great.


----------

